# Ohio float trips?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Is there any float trip water in Ohio where you can primitive camp on the banks and spend 2-3 nights out. I'm talkin' 35-50 miles of water you can wade or coast along the way. I go to PA., Mich.,and Canada for this kind of action. What's up with Ohio?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You didn't mention MN, ever go to the boundary waters? Anyway, I think there is a water trail on the Muskingum that is about 30 miles or so and I believe it flows through quite a bit of public wildlife area. I dont suppose anyone would say anything to ya for camping there(probly wouldnt even notice ya). Something to look into. I have never done an overnight float trip, but I have friends that have. It can be done.

Just looked it up, stage 2 to 3 is 18 miles and some of it is adjacent to Tri Valley WLA. The whole trail is 112 miles. Wow!

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/4/pdfs/access/muskingumrwt.pdf


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Haven't got around to doing Boundary waters. Want to though. I'ts hard to get friends or family to commit valuable vacation time. I'm a contractor so I can book around it. The Muskingum looks like a nice resource. Judging from what I've read, I suppose they expect you to stay at private campgrounds or B&B's. It looks like a good candidate for stealth camping, if I can avoid farmer Smith and his shotgun. Ideally, though I prefer free access to primitive camping like on the land trails in the Wayne Nat.forest. Lake Vesuvius looks interesting. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow

Check out ODNRs site http://www.ohiodnr.com/watercraft/tabid/2306/Default.aspx. it has all the floatable rivers with maps of access points, dams, parks etc.. It even lists camping areas. If you go to your local Division of Watercraft office they have copyise of these maps will all the points of intrest in a legend to go with each river or steam. I am looking into a 2 day float/camp trip on the Grand next month then a 3-4 day float/fish/camp trip on the Pere Marquett in Michigan during the salmon run mid September. If you find or do any trips post how it went and equipment you took.

Good luck.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That is a great site, Lima. I canoed the Marquette 30 yrs. ago. What a beautiful wild place it is. Don't forget the bug spray or even a headnet. What do you want to know about gear?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

My yak is filling up quickly with fishing gear so Im looking for the small cooking and camping items that will make the trip enjoyable but not take up alot of room. Im looking at a 3 day camping trip to the Marquett so with food water and fishin gear not alot of room left. I will be looking to buy my camping gear soon any suggestions will help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Look for back packing gear. I think that would be your best bet.

I have gone on 4-5 day hikes with just what I could fit in the back pack so don't think it would be much different.

Even though I hate to admit it I got most of my cooking gear from Dicks. You can probably still find the 10 dollar off coupons floating around here as well.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> My yak is filling up quickly with fishing gear so Im looking for the small cooking and camping items that will make the trip enjoyable but not take up alot of room. Im looking at a 3 day camping trip to the Marquett so with food water and fishin gear not alot of room left. I will be looking to buy my camping gear soon any suggestions will help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Jim, Im hoping you still have room for sleeping bag, tent, stove, cookset and clothing. If youre going with friends, a lot of gear can be shared. A four man tent instead of four solo bivys. Tent space should take up no more than 3lbs. per man. One cookset for everyone. One stove for every two people (unless you eat in shifts).You cant depend on campfire in a storm. One pack lantern or headlamp. I would recommend a water filter as opposed to lugging around a 3 day supply of water (1 gal. per man per day). Boots, toiletries, first aid and repair kits. I usually carry at least 45lbs. of camp gear on any trip longer than a weekend(40lbs. without a frame pack). A large investment, if you buy it all at once. At least it will last you for many years. Ive accumulated my gear little by little over many years, its an ongoing process. Sweetwater makes an excellent filter, $90, The Sportsmans Guide is a great resource for name brand gear, heavily discounted. Its a lot of fun preparing for a trip and even more fun finding yourself in the wild totally prepared. Good Luck! And have a great float.---Wow(Tim)


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Here is a great site for paddletrippers.The guy has everything down to a science. He's definitley anal about things. But lots of things you never thought of. Also he's got a thorough U-tube video called" Complete Gear Walkthrough for Solo 3 Day Canoe Trip" that is amazing. Check it out. -----Wow http://www.maddythegoose.com/


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Tim and Mykids
Thanks for all the info. Thats a great site Tim. It make me wish it was September already.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dam, you guys are getting me pumped up.
There's a 4 day overnighter happening next week on the New river in WV. It's not Ohio, but it's dam close and a heckuva lot more beautiful...and better fishing too.
Most of my overnight buddies have switched from bivies to covered hammocks.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Now I'M getting pumped up too! And I'm not even going anywhere!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought about buying a hammock but wasnt sure it would break down far enough to load on the yak. For now Im going with a mat and sleeping bag. I have heard the weather at the time Im going will dip to the high 40s at night. The hammocks look comfortable but wonder how warm it would be with air under you.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

May want to look into the Little Miami River. I have always wanted to float it all the way to the Ohio River. Guess a few Wittenberg professors did it a few years back and mapped the river. Also, as far as hammocks go, I recently bought one from Eagle Nest Outfitters. Have been pretty pleased with it so far. The hammock only weighs a pound and fits in a compression bag about the size of your fist. They also have bug nets, rain flies and other accessories for the hammocks. http://www.eaglesnestoutfittersinc.com/


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Dam, you guys are getting me pumped up.
> There's a 4 day overnighter happening next week on the New river in WV. It's not Ohio, but it's dam close and a heckuva lot more beautiful...and better fishing too.
> Most of my overnight buddies have switched from bivies to covered hammocks.


I camp in a covered hammock, let me tell you, I will never camp another way! For anyone interested in a small "shelter" or tent-like option, I use an Eagle's Nest Outfitters "Single Nest" hammock. It's INCREDIBLY comfy for me, even to sleep in, and easy to hang up. The hammock packs into itself in a little attached bag, it's about the size of a softball (made of parachute-like material, holds up to 400lbs). I use a simple tarp hung over it to keep the rain/dew off me in WV. I have camped this way in mid-20 degree weather in WV twice in absolute comfort. I can put my 0-degree mummy bag inside the hammock, climb in, wiggle my way into the bag and zip it up. In warmer weather a bag is hardly needed, maybe just wear a pair of sweat pants and a sweatshirt. I do want to get the bug cover for the ENO hammock, and it's not cheap. The hammock is about $50, the bug net is like $55-60.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the ENO hammocks. After looking at them I am looking to buy one soon. Would you use a mummy sleeping bad or a different type as it may be hard to enter the bag.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Thanks for the info on the ENO hammocks. After looking at them I am looking to buy one soon. Would you use a mummy sleeping bad or a different type as it may be hard to enter the bag.


I use a 0-degree mummy bag in mine, mostly, but you could use about any bag you wanted. You can buy the ENO straps, I hear they work well, but I usually hang mine with 2 long ratchet straps. With the ratchets, I can adjust the hammock a little more and keep it as horizontal as possible to make sleeping in it more comfy. They are surprisingly stable, too. I can shift around quite a bit in it and have never had any accidents with falling out or anything.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

I too have used a mummy bag in my hammock and have had no problems. I can attest that I haven't fallen out of my hammock either as of yet. During this summer, I just slept with sweat pants and a long sleeve t-shirt and was fine. Also, I bought what are called the 'Slap Straps' which are basically daisy chains that wrap around the tree and tighten themselves, and have a few loops to adjust the height or incline of your hammock which makes it nice. The straps fit into a small bag too. I also bought the rain fly for the hammock the other day (was kind of pricey: $80), but have yet to use it. I will report back to let you all know how it works when I do use it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

peterson.478 said:


> I too have used a mummy bag in my hammock and have had no problems. I can attest that I haven't fallen out of my hammock either as of yet. During this summer, I just slept with sweat pants and a long sleeve t-shirt and was fine. Also, I bought what are called the 'Slap Straps' which are basically daisy chains that wrap around the tree and tighten themselves, and have a few loops to adjust the height or incline of your hammock which makes it nice. The straps fit into a small bag too. I also bought the rain fly for the hammock the other day (was kind of pricey: $80), but have yet to use it. I will report back to let you all know how it works when I do use it.


I have just used the tarp strung up as a roof, but I am going to get the bug net. I didn't have that last summer in WV and a wooly worm of some kind somehow got into the hammock with me. Had some weird bumps and hives on me from that for a few hours!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Hammocks are plenty comfortable if you're a back sleeper. You can't roll on your side or stomach. People with spines just don't bend that way. No one seemed to mention that, when it's time to pitch camp, you need trees of sufficient strength nearby. Not always the case. You gotta know your outback. You can always pitch one between two sturdy sticks, staked out, directly on the ground, just to keep your fly and screen taught. This works well on beaches or clearings, like a bivy. I got my first hammie a dozen years ago, a jungle hammock, styled after the military issue. It has a canvas body, Full screen and full nylon fly, all in one unit. It cost 35 bucks. If you google "jungle hammocks" you'll find them from $40 to $400. So, unless you're heading to the Amazon, there's plenty of good ones, and very affordable. ---Stay Thirsty!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Funny how things come full circle. I asked about Ohio waters and got a few good suggestions. But, If you read the replys, everyone's going out of state to find the recreation that rocks. Ohio needs to open up some stretches of water to primitive camping, with sensible guidlines, of course. Paddlers pay for boat tags and fishing licences, we deserve some consideration. Any thoughts? -- Tim


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Tim 
I finally got all the printed maps from the Ohio Division of Watercraft. Looks like the Little Miami, Mad, Grand, Hocking, Mohican and Muskingum all have a 2 day trip with camping facilities. I believe the Hockng has primative camping once in the forest lands but not quite sure on that. I will do some research and let you know what I find.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am heading to VA next month to hit up the New for 3 days of fishing/camping. Some friends of mine will have these nifty hammock/rain fly deals and I will check them out more closely. Not sure if I could sleep the night in one of those.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

DaggerDumbass will let you snuggle in his with him, Critter.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> DaggerDumbass will let you snuggle in his with him, Critter.


Oh, no! I don't want to take your spot.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

The problem with a lot of Ohio waters is the amount of private property that adjoins it. If you planned your trip out right and went and spoke to farmers or landowners about staying on their land overnight you could have a great trip! When you go to speak to them, make yourself look respectable. By all means dont jump out of your truck and throw your cigarette down in their driveway! LOL


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

F1504X4 said:


> The problem with a lot of Ohio waters is the amount of private property that adjoins it. If you planned your trip out right and went and spoke to farmers or landowners about staying on their land overnight you could have a great trip! When you go to speak to them, make yourself look respectable. By all means dont jump out of your truck and throw your cigarette down in their driveway! LOL


Good Advice! LOL ...........By the way I see you're in Marion. Have you ever hiked on the Wayne NF. trails?, Have you or anyone you know paddled Lake Vesuvius, I think it's in the souternmost section of Wayne, north of Ironton.---Tim


----------

